# hymer tyre pressures



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

hi 
I have a hymer b584 with a 3.9tonne gross plate. I had the tyres filled today with the anti puncture liquid. The guy that done the job said he put the pressures back to what they were before he started the work.When he finished i thought i would check it out.I looked in the book it gave dozens of different examples length, weights etc as its a fiat /ducato base. nothing relating specifically to my bit of kit. What do you guys suggest for front and rear
thanks gary


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would say 55 front and 70 rear but I bet you end up with twenty different answers


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Tyre pressures*

Hi, my Hymer manual gives 75 lb front and rear,same model B584
curlyboy


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello

I have a 640 Starline but my Hymer handbook gives generic Fiat or Mercedes pressures for different tyre types - pressures are in bar but I think 4.5 bar is 65psi (you need to check)

For Fiat:

195/70 R15 Reinforced Front 3 Rear 3

195/70 R15C 103Q front 4.1 Rear 4.5

205/70 R16C 110/108Q Front 4.5 Rear 4.5

215/70 R15C 109/107R Front 4.1 Rear 4.5

215/75 R15C camping car Front 5.0 Rear 5.0

215/70 R16C 113/111Q Front 4.5 Rear 4.5

215/75 R16C 113/111N Camping car Front 5.5 rear 5.5

The German chap that sold me mine (I am on 3800kg chassis and just slightly longer than 584 but same layout) told me to put 4.5 bar in front and back and this is what I do.

Regards

Brian


----------

